# -

## saigak

7   ,    2    ...     -?    ?

----------


## elaine

.

----------


## n999n

> 7   ,

----------

04.10  :
 !                    
                   -     7  .                    ( )   ,         20  2018.   .       ,      .

----------


## OLGALG

> -?


 -      3- 
-

.
    1  .(   -  -  -  )

----------


## irina-nik

> 7   ,


 01.10.2018  . .

----------

,    01

----------


## ZZZhanna

- ,  03.10 -     ,   02.10     . -,  .

----------


## saigak

> - ,  03.10 -     ,   02.10     . -,  .


      1.10 ... :Frown:    ?

----------

!   01.10.18. 
  ,   .

----------

01.10
 08.10
((

----------


## ananasik-s

- -   07.10.18. 
,      6  .     ?

----------

-,  ...       1     -...




> 6  .


    ,  . ..   01.10.

 4  24. 
 8 ()   3 (, ,    ).

----------


## ZZZhanna

.
   ,       ,     ,   .    ,        .

----------

,        .    ,    ...        .

, -,        ,          **   .      (   -  30 ,     ,     ,    )...

----------


## ananasik-s

-  ,      (   ).  () " 1          (.    21.12.2016  766).     ,   1   -  -     ,     .       14.06.2018  385.  ,    -   ,   1  2018           ,      .   ,   ,     "

----------


## Nikost

> ,   ,


    ?       14  2018 .  385? :    - ,   ,      .
-, .32 ,     766,   ,   .2,   ,  :




> **  **             ,           .


-,       11.10.2007  190,       ,   .7   ,  , ..  ():



> *  4   *            ,    .


     , 



> ,       ,


 ,    ,    3   (.   .7  190).

       -     ,    :   .           .

----------


## tv06

,   01.10  11   (

----------


## ananasik-s

> .


  .  ,     ,      ? 
      ,         -      . , .

----------


## Nikost

> ,


 .     .




> 


   .    ,   .

----------

-   ,  09.10.2018 .

----------

:
    ,   1  4  2018 ,     .

    12  .

----------

1  ( )

----------


## tv06

> .     .
> 
> 
>    .    ,   .


 ,           .... -      -    ""     ,     -)))

----------


## Fraxine

-,  1-2 .   "  ",    15    :Frown: .

----------

. 

 .


    ,   1  2018 ,     .

    .

   ,     .

----------


## rcnrcn

> 


  :Smilie:   ,   .

 -  - ,          +   txt,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .
>     ,   1  2018 ,     .
>     .
>    ,     .


            ,      ,   .

----------

/ 6 .  .

----------

.    .

----------


## ananasik-s

:
   6  2 (100 ) -  10.10,  13.10
   5  5 (2 ) - / 07.10.18,  
   . (2 ) - / 07.10.18,  
...

----------


## Valerija.pr

> .    .


 ,    25,    60 -   ....

----------

14     !!!   .    .
    ,      .
   .
 ,  ?    ?  ?   .

----------

1 ,    ,  . 12      ,   ,    ..    ?  ?  ?   ?    .

----------

,    11 ,     - .

----------

> 1 ,    ,  . 12      ,   ,    ..    ?  ?  ?   ?    .


 -  ,      .   , 01  2018.      .(((

----------

> 1 ,    ,  . 12      ,   ,    ..    ?  ?  ?   ?    .


    ()      , .
  "  ,    ?   ?"   ,   5    ,     .

----------

> -  ,      .   , 01  2018.      .(((


   ,      .
  .

----------

> ,      .
>   .


  ?          ?

----------

:
,    -     : &#171;      ''      ... &#187;.
          .
           .

  (27 ):
- 5   
- 7    ( )
- 15

----------

. :    ,   ()   .

----------

.     28.09.2018  15.10.2018  75 .   60   ,   55  ,    , 14 ,     28.09.2018 (      )    12.10.2018  .    ,        .

----------

.
  2 ,    , ,    "",    ,     .   .
   ,        .      .   .
   :
2    
3      
5  - 
11    15.10

----------


## 5

1 , 8  :  .   -,     1  2  2018,    ,    , :
1.   .
2.       ,        ,        "
8     (   1  .        .
 15   18:59       : .


    ,   1  2018 ,     .

    .

   ,     ."
     50--"         ''         ''   ,    "
   :



50
 .   .
         ,  .17 27-  01.04.1996.

  ,       ,    16,  !!!
     01      ....

----------


## 5

1 , 8  :  .   -,     1  2  2018,    ,    , :
1.   .
2.        ,        ,        "
8     (   1  .        .
 15   18:59       : .


    ,   1  2018 ,     .

    .

   ,     ."
     50--"         ''         ''   ,    "
   :



50
 .   .
         ,  .17 27-  01.04.1996.

  ,       ,    16,  !!!
     01      ....

----------

*5*,         2018  ?       2018 ?

----------


## 5

> *5*,         2018  ?       2018 ?


,  ,  .

----------


## Nikost

> !!!


  ,     766,

----------


## dana

-     2 ,   .   -   (   16-)  ,      ,     .   1 .

----------

-    03.10.18,      .
 11.10.18    (         )     ,    .

----------

.

----------


## olga-osina

02 .       .
  "   !


      ,     -    2018.  02.10.2018  ,        ."

 ?  ? 
   10 ,     ,     .

----------

> ?          ?


      )))))   ""    )

----------


## Irinajg

,  01.10.2018       ,    - ,    (  .8),     ,       , .5 .3,  ,                -,        (      ),  ,     ,        ,     ,  ,  ,   .   ,   ,             !

----------

> ,


          .        .

   .  ,    ,  ,      , ,     ?   ,   ...      ,   .

----------


## Irinajg

> .        .
> 
>    .  ,    ,  ,      , ,     ?   ,   ...      ,   .


       ,  ,    -   ,        ,  -        ,         !

----------

> ,  01.10.2018       ,    - ,    (  .8),     ,       , .5 .3,  ,                -,        (      ),  ,     ,        ,     ,  ,  ,   .   ,   ,             !


   .   ,         .   )

----------

,      (c ),     - ,      (((  ,    , ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    , ,  .


     .   .       ,   .

----------

3, , 1     ,  16    ,    12  .      ,     ,   ((.     -   ,   ,       ,   ,   -   , ,    ,         ,  , , ,        .

----------

,      , ,    (((

----------


## YUMKA

> ,      , ,    (((


 !   , ,  ! :Abuse:

----------


## juska

02.10  16.10 .
16.10 ,    ,        .           
16.10

----------


## .

2      (4  10 ):



                               -     7  .                    ( )   ,         20  2018.   . *      ,      .*

                                                 .. 


 - ,    !!!

----------


## irina-nik

> 02.10  16.10 .
> 16.10 ,    ,        .           
> 16.10


   ""        .      ,       .

----------


## saigak

?   ... :Frown:

----------

> ?   ...


  :Frown: 
      ((

----------


## YUMKA

> 02.10  16.10 .
> 16.10 ,    ,        .           
> 16.10


   ,    ?    ?

----------


## juska

> ""        .      ,       .


      )
      . ..   .

----------

> . ..   .


      .
  ?    ,

----------

,      .   ,   ,      ,      .     ,    ,     ,  .

----------


## zunechka

> ,      .   ,   ,      ,      .     ,    ,     ,  .


   -     .

----------

> ,    ?    ?


 . 
     -    ,       .

----------

> ?   ...


   -  .

----------

.      .  087-108.

----------


## juska



----------


## elaine

01.10.2018.    10.10.2018. .

----------


## saigak

,    ,    ,     )))

----------


## .

, ,     ,    .

----------

,    () ,    .

----------


## YUMKA

> ,    () ,  *  .*


   .

----------

,     ,     .

----------

,        ...

----------

,    ,    , ,     - ,     ., ..

----------


## Skrepo4ka

> ,    () ,    .


  !        ,       .  9/10      .

----------

> !        ,       .  9/10      .


  01.10 ,    09.10  :Smilie:

----------


## Skrepo4ka

**,     04/10 ,  ,    05/10 .

----------


## Escad@

01.10   (, )
    ,

----------

:

      -

----------


## board625

2-10-18      .    ...,  .

----------


## board625

> 01.10   (, )
>     ,


  ))

----------


## Skrepo4ka

> :
> 
>       -


 ,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


  :Frown: 
,    

   ,   ,    ,

----------

2  ,       202 ( ? :Wow: ),    ,   - .  ,  .

----------


## Escad@

> 2-10-18      .    ...,  .


    ,    
   - !

----------


## Escad@

> ))


 ,  )

----------

24 ..-,  05.10.2018     ...     ,     .     , ,  ,    , .       5 ,

----------


## .

:

 !
      -, -, - .    .     .    .
                                                 .. 

!

----------

.   :  -     01.10  9.10 -     ,     4 ,     .      .     . ,    ,     . 40     :Abuse:    2        ,    ,   ,      . ,       :No:

----------


## .

(25.10)   .( )   . ,

----------


## D.Natalia

!      50   -?

----------

-  :
..1.1	      XML-  	50
..1.1  	    XSD-	50	
..1.1 	    	50	
.--.1.1	 ' '.  ,        ,        ,   	50
.--.1.2	          	50
.--.1.4	         ''         ''   ,    	50
.-.1.3 	  -      2016 	50
.-.1.4 	    -  ,    ,      ,    	50

----------


## D.Natalia

,    ?      11.09,   02.10.18

----------

..   ,         .
 -   -   .      -,   ..

----------

,   ... 8  () .   " ",    .   ,    ,       .

    ,   -   .

P.S. 3  10  (-,  ) ,         ,       ... ...

----------

> ,   -   .


   ?        ,     .

P.S.    ,   .

----------

> ,     .


   ,   ? https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.ph...1#post55005420

----------

.    ,   .

----------


## Escad@

,     .   ,    , ..., ,  ...  !!???

----------


## olga-osina

> ,     .   ,    , ..., ,  ...  !!???

----------


## Nikost

> 


     ,     ,         ,       . , ,   :Cool:

----------

*Nikost*,     ,        .     ,   .    .   ,   ,     "",   .

----------


## Skrepo4ka

> ,     ,         ,       . , ,


    .   ,     . :Speaking:

----------


## Nikost

> 


  ,   ?      (   21  2016 .  766)    ,     :   .         ,   01.10.2018          **  ,      .        ,     ** .




> 


 !  :Wow:

----------

> ,   ?


   ,    .    .
    -     .
   ?  ,   - .

    " ",    ,     ? 
      .     ?
.

----------


## Olua

,  01.10.18.    ,   -  !

----------


## Nikost

> ,


    ,      " "




> " "


    ,

----------


## D.Natalia

,  02.10.18

----------

,     ...   ,   ,    .

      ,    ,   .

    ( )  , , ,      ,      . 8- ()  .   1- .

----------

( )  
    ,

----------

, ,      .

----------

> , ,      .


     ,      ,     
   (  15-)

    3,  ,  087-105

       ,

----------

> ,    ,   .


   -  7  *2016* .
              ( !!  ).

              ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 :Good: 

-  
-  

-

----------

> 3,  ,  087-105


   , 087-103.  ,    .   .




> 


,       .    -  ,  ...

----------

> ,      ,     
>    (  15-)
> 
>     3,  ,  087-105


, ,

----------


## YUMKA

> ** 
> -  
> -  
> 
> -


 ! +100500
      ,      .

----------


## .

3-  087-407, .
, ,   = 0.      ?




> 


   .

----------

,    -     
   ...

----------


## saigak

> ,    -     
>    ...


  :Smilie: 
  ?

----------


## D.Natalia

5-

----------


## D.Natalia

(((

----------

> ?


  ,    -

----------


## saigak

( )  ...  ...   02.10...   31.10...

----------


## saigak

> ,    -


  ?

----------


## dana

,       ,  1 ...  -     ,   .  ,    ,     .

----------

.
  01.11  ,  02.10    03.10

       ,         (   )

----------


## Escad@

,      ,     

   ,

----------

> ,    -


 ...

----------


## YUMKA

> ...


 :yes:

----------


## .

3-  087-407, .
 - .
 .
,      ,       .

----------


## dana

> 3-  087-407, .
>  - .
>  .
> ,      ,       .


,     .     , ,  .

----------


## 777

.  -  ..      :Wow:        -,    !!      .          .....    ,    ...

----------

> ,      ,     
>    ,


  ,  ,      ,

----------


## .

> ,     .     , ,  .


       ,     .
      .

----------


## 777

> .


     !!!!                   !!!

----------


## saigak

> !!!!                   !!!


+100500

----------


## saigak

> -     ,   .  ,    ,     .


  ,          :Smilie: 
  , ,      ,   .   )))

----------

.    -       .  -

----------

> .    -       .  -


  :Smilie:

----------


## olga-osina

,  ,  01

----------


## Irinajg

> .    -       .  -


 ,   -  -,    ,     , ,   ,    -  01.10.18    ,     - ,     ,    ,     ,  - ,    ?!     - ,  -        !

----------


## ..

.

----------


## ananasik-s

.
 - .

----------


## ZZZhanna

(   ),      02.10.18,     ,      )))    03.10.18,   01.11.18.
, .

----------


## alina987

. .

----------


## Nikost

> 


  ?

----------


## saigak

:Super:  .

----------

> ?


    087-707   087-105

----------


## saigak

-    .     .    1.11   ..

----------


## dana

,           ,   .

----------


## YUMKA

> ,           ,   .


 !     . :Wow:

----------

> 087-707   087-105


    087-214   087-703

----------

087-103 , ...  ,        .

     ...

----------

(01/11)     ( 06/10).
       .

----------


## D.Natalia

01.11.18

----------

> ,      )))    03.10.18,   01.11.18.


  :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      )))    03.10.18,   01.11.18.


   - ,    02.10.18    ,      -   31.10.18,   - 01.11.18.

         ,    ...      .

----------

,  ,  ...  :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,  ...


  ...)))

----------

.

----------


## saigak

> .


 ? :Wow:

----------

,  ,  ,      .  :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,  ,      .


    ... ,    :Smilie:

----------

,      ** ? ,     ,  .   , ""/" ?

----------


## saigak

> ,      ** ? ,     ,  .   , ""/" ?


-...  )

----------


## .

!      -  , ( ). - ,   5 
      05.11.18   13:03 
      05.11.18   13:05 
    05.11.18   13:09. 
  ,     :yes:

----------


## saigak

> !      -  , ( ). - ,   5 
>       05.11.18   13:03 
>       05.11.18   13:05 
>     05.11.18   13:09. 
>   ,


 ...   ,        :Smilie:

----------

,   ,     -,  ,   .  03.11.18.

----------


## Escad@

01.11,       ,     10   ...         (((

----------

...((((
 _087-108 ....      ,   ( )  .   .  ,      .    ,   .       3 (!!!).     .    .(     .
-  ,       ???       ,  ? ,.   .))
      2     .   -...

----------


## Escad@

> -  ,       ???


     ,   ,     01.10,  ,       50,    ,     ,     ,  01.11   
 ,  !
   02.11, ...

----------


## .

( 06.11.2018).
  ,    .       ....
  -.
 ,       ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## rcnrcn

> ,    .


      .           .         ,     -   .

----------


## elaine

.  31.10.18  .  ,      .

----------


## Escad@

,  01.11, ,   !

----------

,   2   .
   2  02.10  15.10  ,   .      .          02.10.        15.10.               .       .     ,    .

----------

